
What's new in Swift 3.0 - mzs
https://www.hackingwithswift.com/swift3
======
Yetanfou
Swift seems to have changed quite a bit, given that every code sample now
reads the same to me:

    
    
       "Oops! You appear to have an ad blocker enabled. ...(etc)"
    

May I suggest checking linked pages with - the horror - an ad blocker enabled,
and rejecting those which behave like this? I'm fine with a short request to
disable ad blockers [1] but totally messing up a page just because someone
prefers sanity over sponsorship it not worthy of support from a site like HN.

[1] not that I'd disable the ad blocker, but that is beside the point.
Blocking ads servers the same function as locking doors: it keeps out unwanted
visitors. I lock my door when I'm not around, don't you?

------
infogulch
I haven't written Swift, but that looks like a _lot_ of breakage. Especially
renames like the sort methods behaviors "return sorted copy", "sort in place"
being renamed in 3: (sort, sortInPlace) => (sorted, sort). _Yes_ , "sort"
means the _opposite_ behavior between 2 and 3.

Is there any automated source translation tool that fixes all of these little
syntatic/renaming changes? It seems like an easy fix if you have a good
standard AST package (like Go's).

